# Rename the generations



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

The names of post-WW2 generations suck. Old generations' names stood for something, like Missionary, Lost, or Silent. Boomer, X and Millennial are purely demographic locations. They need new names. What about:
-Countercultural generation for Boomers
-Digitalizers for Millennials
-I cannot make up an appropriate name for Xers.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Counter cultural only works for the first half of the boomer generation. The counter culture basically died out before the mid 1970s.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

So we'd need to tie the new descriptors to new beginning and end dates. So ... Counterculturals from 1946 to 1956 or so?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

islandlight said:


> So we'd need to tie the new descriptors to new beginning and end dates. So ... Counterculturals from 1946 to 1956 or so?


Counterculturals might run from 1940 to 1956.


----------

